# DLP #6: Stravinsky - Octet for Wind Instruments (DTut)



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

Hi all, after a week's hiatus, the DLP is back. For your listening pleasure, DTut nominated Stravinsky's Octet for Wind Instruments.

I've linked to the first YouTube video I could find which also has the score. If there are better recordings (at least to you), please feel free to add them!


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Clearly the Netherlands Wind Ensemble.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Stravinsky 8tet is one of my favorite pieces - a remarkable masterpiece...
very challenging to perform, but sounds great, with fine musicians..
Best recording??

Stravinky's own - on CBS/Sony - 1/1961 - <<Vol VII of Igor Stravinsky Edition>>
NY free-lance musicians...this is a classic, I've never heard it better...
of special note is the stellar bassoon work by Loren Glickman and Arthur Weisberg, two of the greatest...
superb playing throughout, Weisberg's work on the fast Variation A [mvt II Tema con variaziones] is remarkable - very fast tempo, and Weisberg simply mows it down with seemingly effortless facility...3 times. well-known to all professional, and amateur bassoonists....Glickman's lead playing is also terrific.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Charming work. There’s the usual twinkle in Stravinsky‘s eyes.  There may be better recordings but at least this doesn’t sound like a bad one to me.


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

This isn't the kind of music that I usually listen to, but I admit I rather enjoyed it. Somewhat lulling, deceptively simple with more going on than it seems at first with some nice dialogue between the instruments. I enjoyed especially the 11:20 to 12:00 or so mark in the linked YouTube video...


----------



## seven four (Apr 2, 2016)

love it.......





.


----------

